# Problem with using iframe, drop-down menu and table/frames.



## xxJackxx (Jun 13, 2003)

This is gonna take abit of explaining. I am in the middle of two different websites, both of which use iframes. The first, I have used a drop-down scrollbar in the same table as the iframe but can't get the links in the scrollbar to open up in the iframe, but I can if I put an ordinary link down. This is the first problem. The second on is on the other website. For this I have links in the left frame and my iframe is in my right frame. I can't seem to get the pages in the iframe. Can someone please help? 
Thank you very much!! 

xxJackxx


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't understand what you are asking...you want to get the links to open in the iframe?
Give the iframe a name, and add target="name" to your links.


----------



## xxJackxx (Jun 13, 2003)

I've tried that it didn't work. I have 2 different websites I'm working on. Both use Iframes. The first website is made with tables and in one of the tables in an iframe with a drop-down menu underneth. I have tried to target them in to the iframe but it didn't work. 
On the second website I am using frames. In one frame there are links to all my pages. In the other frame is the iframe. I don't know how to target the link into the iframe. I have tried targeting it to the ifame but that didn't work. I wondered if anyone new what I could have done wrong or knows how to fix it.
Thanks.

xxJackxx


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

If I remember correctly IFrames only work in Internet Explorer and NO other browser. Is this still the case? or have other browsers decided to adopt them?


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Iframes work in at least Mozilla and Internet Explorer (I don't have anything else). If I understand your second problem correctly... You have a frameset page with 2 frames. One of the frames contains the links and the other frame contains the iframe. I don't think there is a way to direct the link to the iframe inside of the frame. The first problem is you have a dropdown box with links and when you click on a link in the list you want it to display in the iframe (correct?)... I think that is possible but I'm not completely sure how to do it, I'll go see if I can find something.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Could we get links to the sites in question or at least some of the code?


----------



## xxJackxx (Jun 13, 2003)

Sorry, it is not on the internet. I have just been doing the site design and not the content. However, I have fixed the first problem but I still can't get the links from the drom down scrollbar into the iframe 

xxJackxx


----------



## cathy86 (Oct 5, 2003)

i get ur problem, i had the same thing, use this code where u want the drop down menu

START 
LINK 1 
LINK 2 
LINK 3

just change the links and the nameoftargetiframe

hope it works for you


----------



## xxJackxx (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks, that worked!! 

Take care,
Jack


----------

